# iphone whatsapp notication and others not working (Maybe with a fix)



## puma99dk| (Jul 30, 2016)

Dunno if anyone else have issues with not receiving notifications from some of your thirds party apps or built-in apps there are a lot about it online and sadly I am one of them and it's been annoying since iOS 9.3 or something like that, but I might have a fix for if you are willing to try out beta software.

First I use Whatsapp and Facebook messenger everyday all day long even at work I use it and always have my phone on the desk and not being able to receive notifications when I get a message is annoying and I read online that I am not the only one no matter if your apps are fully updated it's still a problem and some suggested try to change the notification style from banners to alert for your apps still not working all the time as it should and it's not because I am using a VPN on my iphone even without using 3G/4G or WiFi at the office or home for that matter it still is buggy as hell.

So what I discovered was that if you wanted you can try out iOS 10 on your iphone but you most have an iphone 5 up to iphone 6s check the list here: iOS 10 Compatibility List (ios10guide.com)

So far I haven't had any major or small issues with iOS 10 just to point that out used it as a daily driver for 3-4days now no problems (No my iphone 6 plus ain't jailbroken doesn't need it...).

Now after I got iOS 10 I receive notifications from Whatsapp and Facebook messenger almost instantly again with sound and banner notifications so it works and it's easy to update to iOS 10 but please make sure you have a backup with itunes if you want to go back or something goes wrong.

If you want to try out iOS 10 it's easy and free all you need is battery life on your iphone a wifi connection because iOS 10 right now is 1,6gb to download and you can't do that on mobile data limit was upped to 150mb or something like that in 9.x.

So a little guide if it's needed.

1. On your iOS device open Safari.
2. Type in beta.apple.com in the address.
3. You will get to Apple's website for Beta Software Program.
4. In the upper right corner you should be "apple" to see "Sign In" click on it.
5. Sign in with your apple id and tap on the blue "Sign in"button.
6. Now you should be able to see "Guide for Public Betas" and then scroll down to "Get Started" and you should be able to see written in like a light blue colour "enroll your iOS device" tap on it.
7. You will now be meet with 3 steps, 1st Archive an iOS backup (Only for OSX), 2nd Download Profile, 3 Update your iOS device.
8. scroll down to the 2nd step click the blue button saying "Download profile" and your iOS device should launch the "Install profile" and the upper right corner click install, enter your passcode and then at Consent tap "Install" again in the upper right corner and now you should get a popup with "Restart Required" tap Restart and let your iOS device restart.
9. When your iOS device has booted and you have logged into it, then go to "Settings-->General-->Software Update" now you should be able to see a download for iOS 10.0 (This is the newest public beta version).
10. If the update for iOS 10.0 don't show go back to General scroll down to "Profile" it's right under "VPN" and right above "Regulatory" and tap "Profile" you should have "iOS Beta Software Profile" installed if now go back to step 1 and start over this worked for me.

Click the spoiler for: How to Archive iOS device backup on Windows.


Spoiler



If you need help with "archiving" a iOS device backup do like this:

1. Connect your iphone.
2. Launch iTunes if it doesn't on it's own.
3. Make your backup of your iOS device.
4. Now you can unplug your iOS device and close iTunes.
5. We need to go to: C:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup (Username is your windows account name)
6. In there you should be able to see your backup of your iOS device and if you don't want iTunes to overwrite this one simply add like Backup iOS <version> <date> that's what i do personally instead of renaming it.




Anyway didn't except this thread to be this long 
But honestly iOS 10 Beta fixed my notification problems so I hope that Apple is aware of this and hopefully with update 9.3.4 they will fix the notification problems people have so we don't have to wait on iOS 10 to be released.


----------

